# Decent Gaming PC



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

My laptop is starting to die on me (probably due to me over-heating it loads) so i figured I'd get a PC, seeing as I use my laptop as one anyway. 

Willing to spend probably around £700, but a little bit over is fine. 

I'm not fussy about brands at all.

The most multi-tasking I'd be doing would be playing a game and watching twitch/youtube at the same time.

Games would mostly be mobas and Civ5, but I do play recent RPGs a bit now and then, so decent graphics on them would be nice too.

I'd need storage for around 20 gigs of music and a few games, not much else.

I'm fine with windows 7 or 8.1, but 7 is preferable. 

I'd also need to get a monitor and a keyboard, and would prefer if the computer had ports for 2 monitors, as I have an old one which i would connect as a 2nd monitor. A 16:9 monitor would be ideal i think.

Prefer to buy from amazon, but am fine with other sites like dabs and I am UK based.

My tech knowledge is pretty bad and whenever I've looked at things myself i get super paranoid that they won't fit together/work together properly.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I'm no expert on computers but if you are worried about compatibility issues check out uk.pcpartpicker.com. It only shows parts that are compatible with what you have chosen. I have built a computer on it for you, I'm terrible at it, but I'm sure it's something to start you off. It went a little over your budget but not by much. http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/YnWndC Like I said wait for more professional people to reply first


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use our Suggested Build list as a guide to top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html
Install OS of choice.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

What would be a decent replacement for the Xfx Pro 550w Power Supply in the £600 intel build, as it says it's out of stock and they don't know if they're going to restock it?

I'd also need a wireless card, so i was wondering which cards are any good?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

This one

Seasonic M1211-620 EVO Edition 620W Power Supply - SS-620GM2 - Scan.co.uk


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

eaglehound said:


> I'd also need a wireless card, so i was wondering which cards are any good?


Can't you use an Ethernet connection?
It is preferable to wireless for speed and stability.

If you dont have access to an Ethernet connection, then get a known quality brand Wi-Fi card such as: D-Link DWA-566 Wireless N300 PCI Express Adapter


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^ I agree hardwire is way better than wireless.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Btw my link links to the wrong one and it wouldn't let me edit it for some reason :S So just copy and paste the link.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish I could use a wired connection, but alas I have to go wireless. What would be a good price to pay for a wi-fi card?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

TP-LINK TL-WN881ND Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express x1 Up to 300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA2 - Newegg.com

ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express 300/300Mbps Transfer/Receive Rate 64-bit WEP, 128-bit WEP, WPA2-PSK, WPA-PSK, WPS support - Newegg.com


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm, looks like those 2 are out of stock, would this one be okay? http://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-...d=1402008022&sr=8-1&keywords=wifi+card+for+pc

I won't need a huge antenna range, as the hub is in the room directly below me.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Should be good as long as there isn't a source of interference between your computer and the router. (or hub)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah that unit will do.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, thanks for all your help so far guys!

Is there anywhere cheap that i can get windows 7 and MS Office professional from? I would be eligible for student discounts if anywhere offers them. 

And then I'd need to look for a monitor and a keyboard.


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

Genuine copies are often sold on Ebay for low prices.

**Latest Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Full Version SP1 2013 Top ** | eBay

Microsoft Office 2013 Professional Plus - Download & Serial Key | eBay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

In the US, student discounts can be obtained through the school system.
I would recommend checking with your school.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Software4Students.co.uk I can say they are ok to use as I have used them in the past.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Some schools and colleges are part of DreamSpark Premium, which offers all Windows operating systems for free, check with your institution. Office can be included as well. Failing that, Office Home & Student is what you'd want. Your school's admin or IT department should be able to point you in the right direction for this or can offer you student versions of W7 and Office.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Vadigor said:


> Some schools and colleges are part of DreamSpark Premium, which offers all Windows operating systems for free, check with your institution. Office can be included as well. Failing that, Office Home & Student is what you'd want. Your school's admin or IT department should be able to point you in the right direction for this or can offer you student versions of W7 and Office.


They've change that to only be for technical schools now.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

True, I forgot to add that caveat. Some colleges that offer multiple major/master paths might still share DreamSpark offers with non-technical paths so it might still be worth checking.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

I vaguely recognise the name software4students, I think I used it to buy my last copy of windows. Thanks for all the help guys, you've been awesome!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, will i need to buy a fan for the CPU, or will the inbuilt one be good enough?
And I need thermal paste for installing it right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU will come with a heatsink & fan and the heatsink will have a thermal pad pre-applied.
The OEM heatsink/fan will be fine.


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh awesome, been putting part of it together already and it's looking real nice, you guys are such a lifesaver!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Read the Mobo manual thoroughly and bench test before installing in the case and you should be good.


----------

